# How stupid people can be ...



## vermaden (Dec 2, 2011)

_"I hadn't known there were so many idiots in the world until I started using the Internet."_
*Stanislaw Lem*

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-chat/2011-November/006642.html



> Everyone:
> 
> I just got a call from the owner of a hotel for which we provide
> hotspot service. She says that a guest spotted the "Powered by
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

There's simply no reasoning with religious people.


----------



## da1 (Dec 2, 2011)

One of the reasons I stay away from them.


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 2, 2011)

We have to admit it: the beastie logo is really, really scaring! And the way it is laughing....oh dear, it makes me not sleeping at night!
 So what is coming next? The guest will not use Apple because he's frightened by lions and tigers? And will not drive a viper car?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

A colleague of mine used to work for an ISP, he told me he got called on multiple occasions by customers asking if they had any other dialup number to use, because they refused to type 666 at the end.


----------



## Dru (Dec 2, 2011)

For some reason, I seem to recall another story of this same nature but can't place it.

Though it did remind me of this quote from uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/FreeBSD, which makes me laugh.



> Since 5.0, FreeBSD has a new mascot, the two person red dildo. They decided that the demon was not evil enough so they had to use an icon representative of masturbation and D1ck Cheney.



Not really a fan of the "two person red dildo". If Beastie ever disappears due to public correctness/image, I will be highly disappointed.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 2, 2011)

Dru said:
			
		

> If Beastie ever disappears due to public correctness/image, I will be highly disappointed.


Absolutely agree and I refuse to use any other icon.

I'm sure they'd really freak out if they found out we get some info from a wiki.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 2, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's simply no reasoning with religious people.



True, sadly. 

But on topic, there is this old story.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 2, 2011)

Dru said:
			
		

> For some reason, I seem to recall another story of this same nature but can't place it.
> 
> Though it did remind me of this quote from uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/FreeBSD, which makes me laugh.
> 
> Not really a fan of the "two person red dildo". If Beastie ever disappears due to public correctness/image, I will be highly disappointed.



The orb is the FreeBSD logo.
Beastie is the FreeBSD mascot.

One is not a replacement for the other.

Not that I'd expect a satire site to get it right.  But still.


----------



## ChalkBored (Dec 2, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Not that I'd expect a satire site to get it right.  But still.



It's a wiki, you can fix it.


----------



## ikreos (Dec 3, 2011)

Crivens said:
			
		

> True, sadly.
> 
> But on topic, there is this old story.



You beat me to it. I was looking for that one.


----------



## rbelk (Dec 3, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's simply no reasoning with religious people.



SirDice, I am a religious person and Beastie does not bother me. I know the difference though. It's the religious nuts that you have to worry about!


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 3, 2011)

rbelk said:
			
		

> It's the religious nuts that you have to worry about!



Of course. The same if often true for computer geeks too.


----------



## hitest (Dec 3, 2011)

Hilarious stuff


----------



## DungeonMaster3000 (Dec 6, 2011)

classic


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 6, 2011)

Crivens said:
			
		

> True, sadly.
> 
> But on topic, there is this old story.



Yup I remember reading that. It was reprinted in leheys book or one of dru's earlier ones. My memory evades me.


----------



## fonz (Dec 6, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> It was reprinted in leheys book or one of dru's earlier ones. My memory evades me.


The former. Lehey's book also includes an interesting story about the original daemon artwork made by (in some circles) well-known artist Phil Foglio.

Fonz


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 10, 2011)

It may be interesting to note that this particular situation is covered by The Official God F.A.Q..


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 12, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> The orb is the FreeBSD logo.
> Beastie is the FreeBSD mascot.
> 
> One is not a replacement for the other.



This is a pedantic difference.

I remember the competition that was held which resulted in the orb that we have today (which still has horns). I joked to another IRC user that it would probably be a lame sphere or other basic geometric shape that wins, and we were right.

We were going to submit one of our own, basically an updated Beastie with considerably more endowment, guns, and a crucified Mother Teresa hanging from a chain necklace.


----------



## Zare (Dec 12, 2011)

> and a crucified Mother Teresa hanging from a chain necklace.



...upside down?
P


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok guys, I'm going to close it here. We don't want to veer off into religious territory too much, since the forum rules are clear about that, and for good reason


----------

